# Formula check



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

Ok so A=V/ohms right? So if I run 1.5 volts through a 10 ohm resistor I'll get 0.15 amps?

Playing with earth batteries and I can pull volts but all I get is microamps.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

You get nothing out, but you will limit the current to 150ma or .15amps.
when you do have a load on the power source.


----------



## dademoss (May 2, 2015)

That is correct.

If you want to play around with some different voltages and resistances : 

https://phet.colorado.edu/sims/ohms-law/ohms-law_en.html


----------

